# two bottles yesterday in pit



## Basil.W.Duke (Jan 30, 2018)

a pontiled cobalt blue C B Owen Cincinnati and a pitsburg double eagle flask


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 30, 2018)

In terms of number dug, maybe not much. But in terms of quality, what a dig. We never find historical flasks over here. And certainly never embossed pontils intact!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2018)

WOW, Those are nice, wish i could dig that kind of stuff. what kind of pit was this? A Privy? LEON.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Jan 30, 2018)

*pit was a shallow privy  7 foot deep*

there was a another pontil that tony got that was common common and another cobalt pontiled soda a Bick.   The hole is only 2/3 finished and i will get back in shortly


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice finds Basil!. Things are still frozen solid here in the North East, please show the cleaned up versions.   Kevin


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2018)

Those are great finds, Basil!


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Jan 30, 2018)

the flask is as clean as i want it just love the  iridescent color pattern.  Here are two pics of the soda with the iron pontil


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow-that's beautiful stuff!  Good luck with the rest of the hole.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 1, 2018)

Great finds!  Can't wait to see what's in the rest of that hole.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 2, 2018)

Put me along with everyone else in saying WOW! Those are something! Keep hittin' that place.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 7, 2018)

Either one would make a pit a good dig.  And I am with you as to cleaning.  There are very few bottles that I dig that I have ever cleaned besides a washing.  Most of the bottles I buy for my collection are either attic bottles or have been cleaned, but it is the ones I have dug that sit in the front of my display.


----------



## BF109 (Feb 7, 2018)

Super nice finds!


----------

